# Why I play fretless bass?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Because the Bible told me to...

Psalms 37:8

"do not fret, it leads only to evil."


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Because the Bible told me to...
> 
> Psalms 37:8
> 
> "do not fret, it leads only to evil."


That's why I quite playing altogether for a while, but then I figured a 'little' evil never killed anyone.evilGuitar:


----------



## martianrebel (Feb 7, 2006)

That's funny.

But seriously now.

Why do you play fretless? I bought a fretless a few years ago to get a specific sound for a specific song (there's a lot of sliding in it and I was tearing up my poor widdle fingers on my regular bass :sob

Got a fretless MIM Jazz, then traded that a year ago for a GORGEOUS Godin A4 fretless with the nylon wound strings. OMG what a bucketload of tone that badboy puts out.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd like to find a Godin A5 fretless one of these days.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I find fretless to be faster, smoother, more expressive, and I like the tones I get with D'Addario Chromes. Currently using a Godin Freeway 5 (with low B) with the frets pulled and the board re-radiused, also has Hipshot tuners, ebony control knobs, flame maple capped body. I usually only switch to the fretted 5 string when/if I'm dog tired...or lazy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## john mclaughlin (May 15, 2006)

here's mine


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

John..."Every picture tells a story, don't it." but maybe give us some words to fill in the blanks. How's it sound? Pickups? Active I assume. Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> John..."Every picture tells a story, don't it." but maybe give us some words to fill in the blanks. How's it sound? Pickups? Active I assume. Thanks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


how about... What is it?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks kind of like like an ACG, but I don't think it is. ACG is a builder that visits this forum.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> It looks kind of like like an ACG, but I don't think it is. ACG is a builder that visits this forum.


The bottom horn looks like Alan might do. The headstock dosn't thow. I'm sure he'll chime in soon.:wave:
It's hard to read the headstock logo.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

The famous squid headstock gives it away. It's a Ken Lawrence bass!!! Beautiful. I'm not too sure of the exact model, but a Brase I believe.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

oddio said:


> The famous squid headstock gives it away. It's a Ken Lawrence bass!!! Beautiful. I'm not too sure of the exact model, but a Brase I believe.


Looks like a custom Brase to me - I've got a KL Associate 5. Ken certainly makes phenominal basses!


----------



## john mclaughlin (May 15, 2006)

yup, a Ken Lawrence brase2.
ash body , 3 piece maple neck
cocobolo top [it's much darker than the pics]with matching "squidstock"
katalox fingerboard [pronounced katalosh]
rmc piezo pu in the bridge and one single coil and katalox ramp
Ken's new 3 band with active passive switch , hum canceling switch
vol , blend , treb. mid, bass


----------



## john mclaughlin (May 15, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Looks like a custom Brase to me - I've got a KL Associate 5. Ken certainly makes phenominal basses!



no pics no bass

pics pls and ty


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

john mclaughlin said:


> yup, a Ken Lawrence brase2.
> ash body , 3 piece maple neck
> cocobolo top [it's much darker than the pics]with matching "squidstock"
> katalox fingerboard [pronounced katalosh]
> ...


Now THAT is one serious instrument!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul...Actually, intonation is just as important on fretless basses. A casual look at my five strings (fretted and fretless) show a difference of over 1/2" from lowest to highest string. If this is messed up, so will be finger placement. Fretless basses ought to have intonation set so that pitches line up as they would with frets...it makes notes easier to locate and fingering more accurate. 

For what it's worth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

EURB?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup. Compensation by angling the bridge, and moving the crown in each nut slot. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

john mclaughlin said:


> yup, a Ken Lawrence brase2.
> ash body , 3 piece maple neck
> cocobolo top [it's much darker than the pics]with matching "squidstock"
> katalox fingerboard [pronounced katalosh]
> ...


----------



## john mclaughlin (May 15, 2006)

8 .5 pounds

strap it on sitting down and standing up the bass does not move , ie perfect balance ...


----------

